# Silent Running Drone completed



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

Here is the completed Silent Running drone which I scratchbuilt. It just needs a bit more paint cleanup and some more shadowing/drybrushing.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Drone3Q.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/DroneRearArm.jpg

There is a thread in the Science Fiction modelling forum about the build if you haven't seen it and are interested.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Neat scratch build of the drone.. ive seen resin kits sell for a small fortune of these!..


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Really nice job. Looks like he's all ready to tend the forest.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks. It was a lot of fun to build. A bit rough around the edges but I ended up happy with it.

I didn't actually glue the joints of the arm so I can update/exchange different arms (they did seem to change through the movie depending on the action required). I want to make one holding either a spade or watering can.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Excellent build, I've always liked those robots, thanks for posting the photo. Karl


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow!! I always wanted to try doing one,awesome work! SR was a great movie,and the hardware was really cool. Your little drone has inspired me to try this too. I always wanted him in a garden setting base with one of those sunlamps,and a watering can. Are you doing all 3?


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

I think it would be really neat to make three small ones and add them to the pot on a house plant or maybe three plants.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Xenodyssey said:


> Thanks. It was a lot of fun to build.


The love shows. Very very cool.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd like to do the other two. This one took just over a week but I did have a lot of free time on my hands.

Lots of other ideas in my head after doing this for other scratch builds. Making up plans for a Landmaster (from Damnation Alley) at the moment. Probably 1/35th scale.

Of course the stash always beckons as well...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Xenodyssey said:


> Making up plans for a Landmaster (from Damnation Alley) at the moment. Probably 1/35th scale.


Landmaster.. cool! I'm a fan of the flick too (got the DVD last year).
Monsters In Motion sells a resin kit that looks pretty good, however, I ALWAYS prefer the creativity of a scratch build...:thumbsup:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice project. I like it!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Landmaster.. cool! I'm a fan of the flick too (got the DVD last year).
> Monsters In Motion sells a resin kit that looks pretty good, however, I ALWAYS prefer the creativity of a scratch build...:thumbsup:


I saw the MIM kit while I was looking for photos. Made me wonder if I should just get it but making my own will be more satisfying.

Surprised at how few photos there are of it on the net. I have seen the dedicated Landmaster site. and a few others. I think I'll just have to do what I ended up doing for the Drone and putting the dvd in and making a lot of screen captures, especially for the Landmaster interior.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cute lil' bugger!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice build of a fun and interesting subject, especially being done from scratch. I saw the movie when it came out in 1972 and always liked it. I have it on DVD as well. It was interesting how they could make you feel so much sympathy for a machine. The theme was valid if extremely exaggerated but the movie definitely showed its' lineage to 2001.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I have to mention here, like I did on the thread in SF Modelling, that I used a paper model as the template for the drone's body. It made life a whole lot easier getting the proportions right. The paper model was by Shunichi Makino and his site is http://www7a.biglobe.ne.jp/~sf-papercraft/sifi3.html


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Always loved these little guys ever since I saw the movie for the first time. Superb job!

Sean


----------

